

Grocery buying market requires remake - _afsaar
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TkJg_MNbY63Mh9xJH55l-nOUs0X49TqU21m1HWQjXr0/viewform?c=0&w=1

======
_afsaar
Follow the link to participate in the survey. Will be very helpful.

